# I need a better sub than MA RS-W12!!



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi all. My current theater setup is 3 X Energy Take FPS; 4 X LCR; MA RS-w12 Sub . I just bought 2 X Energy RC-70 which will be used for music upstairs. I would like to move my Monitor Audio RS-W12 [specs] upstairs with them since it is fantastic for music, and get a new one for the theater. I know there are better performers out there for less $$. I will still be playing some music on this system, but it will be used mainly for movies. A few retailers that come to mind are SVS (PS/SB12-NSD although the sealed seems light at 40lbs shipped?) and HSU. At HSU there is a VTF-2 and VTF-3 with, at a glance, the only difference is 250/350 watts RMS and both extend to 18Hz where the MA I have goes to 21. I would consider shipping from the US (eD - A2-300, A3-250, A5s-300, A3-300??) as well if the price/performance is right. Let's say budget is around $800. Will also consider an easy DIY kit as well as a used sub. Suggestions please?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The CSS TRIO12 sub kit would outperform the SVS and HSU subs and would cost about $450 with taxes and shipping. It's designed to fit in a 20" cube.

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET12(TRIO12)B


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Epik Empire?


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> The CSS TRIO12 sub kit would outperform the SVS and HSU subs and would cost about $450 with taxes and shipping. It's designed to fit in a 20" cube.
> 
> http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET12%28TRIO12%29B


 ...pressed "Submit" and got "Error loading page" or something and lost my post...here goes again:

Mike, I was also recommended the TRIO12_APR15 kit. Which of these 2 would be better, keeping in mind, I only want something that will dig a little deeper with a little more output than the MA. Once I find something that will do that, then I don't need to go any further, since I know everyone that replies to posts always say "For a little extra, you could get X" heehee. 



jackfish said:


> Epik Empire?


Unfortunately, according to their FAQ:
_Q: Do you sell worldwide?
A: At this time, we sell to the 50 US states and to Europe. _That really sucks because at $800 bones, that looks like a great subwoofer that can move a LOT of air


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Rythmik F15?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The TRIO 12 with a pair of 12" PR's would be the better choice as the PR's would be opposed and cancel out each others motion. 




> keeping in mind, I only want something that will dig a little deeper with a little more output than the MA


Then the CSS kit is all you need unless you want to spend more money on a commercial sub.

​


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Emotiva has a decent deal on their new 12" sub. It reviewed very well...http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/ultra-12 It is on sale also...http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub12.shtm


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Emotiva has a decent deal on their new 12" sub. It reviewed very well...http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/ultra-12 It is on sale also...http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub12.shtm


Will this outperform the MA?  The MA specs look better (beefier AMP, rated to 21Hz...) I am asking because I don't know the answer personally...maybe the Emotiva has a much better SPL?

EDIT: Just got this from the review: _The Ultra Sub 12 is essentially a compact 15" cube and weighs 38lbs. It has *usable in-room extension down to the mid 20Hz* region and Emotiva specs typical in-room output at about *112dB*._

Edit 2: _I found the -3dB point of this sub to be around 30Hz for the baseline measurement_. The -3db of the MA is 21

So my question is this, are all the SVS 12" subs (sealed) better than the Ultra 12?



jackfish said:


> Rythmik F15?


Rythmik wants $150 shipping, then I have to pay all the import fees on TOP of that...  and that was on their 12" sub. (F12?)


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Decided that *if* I go with SVS it would be the PB or PC12 NSD with the STA400D DSP amp. Thoughts anyone??


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I have heard great reviews on http://www.chasehometheater.com/.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmmmm. Haven't heard much of these guys, or seen them on any forums. I think I will stick to a more reputable company. Thanks for the tip though, I enjoyed reading about their products. Also, they are in the USA which sucks a lot from the wallet with duty/customs/brokerage/added shipping. Cheers.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

engtaz said:


> I have heard great reviews on http://www.chasehometheater.com/.


Hmmm, the CS 18.1 series 2 is at a good price right now. Looking into the shipping to Canada on that beast. Thanks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

caper26 said:


> Hmmm, the CS 18.1 series 2 is at a good price right now. Looking into the shipping to Canada on that beast. Thanks.


I got a free pair of the WAF-1 speakers with my Series 2's, that offer is still open while they last. Makes it an even better deal.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

it would be nice if they answered my e-mail with Canadian shipping...


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

Caper, apologies.

My email has been slow the last few days due to a little travel.

We should be able to get you a shipping qoute by tomorrow!


Jeremy
Chase Home Theater


----------



## edgebsl (Oct 1, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Get three Trio 12s. :T You may be able to avoid the passive radiators and go with vents if you design well.

Multiples will definitely give you the best response in a theater room.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

lol...not looking to go THAT insane...just looking for a minor improvement over what I have.  was considering building some sort of sliding door to close over the "door way" to the hallway to that room... I know if I go all the way down the hall, around the corner to the house entrance, there is a LOT of bass there...which should be in the room !


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

FWIW, I have the SS-18.T Duo (two cabinets + one amp) and shipping from Pennsylvania to Ottawa was $250. For an 18.1, I would guess shipping would be somewhere in the $150-$200 range.

As for additional costs, I paid only HST. No brokerage fees, no duty at Customs. So, total cost was subs + HST + shipping.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

caper26 said:


> lol...not looking to go THAT insane...just looking for a minor improvement over what I have.  was considering building some sort of sliding door to close over the "door way" to the hallway to that room... I know if I go all the way down the hall, around the corner to the house entrance, there is a LOT of bass there...which should be in the room !


It's not insane. If you want flat frequency response in room you need to load it from different locations.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just figured if I could keep the bass from escaping the room, then it should be an improvement... I have a split entry, and the HT room is on the side of the house in basement, front to back (23 X 14 ish), 3 cement walls, with entrance from a hallway on the left side (if you face the back wall, where the TV hangs). Probably going to go the CSS TRIO with the better amp. Already warned the wife :foottap: ... as it will be my xmas present, (plus I am buying the kit with some of my tax return :whistling....


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just read through a SDX10 Build thread on this forum. Pretty sweet looking for a 10" sub, and the posted results are impressive. Looking forward to ordering my trio 12 this week! Confident it will outperform svs pb12/pc12. I will be taking pictures along the way for a trio12 diy thread...


----------

